# Abrir distintos tipos de archivos mediante VBA



## Deivid

Hola a todos. Gracias ante todo por el aporte hacia mis peticiones. Bueno, hoy vengo con una pregunta muy sencilla. 
En mi hoja tengo tres CmdButtons:
Cmd1 "Abrir Control.pdf"
Cmd2 "Abrir Archivo ayuda.doc"
Cmd3 "Abrir Directorio Clientes" 
Me gustaria saber como implantar el codigo vba para que cada macro me cada uno de estos archivos, en ventana maximizada? Los tres archivos se encuentran en C:\wg01\Mi zona
Gracias


----------



## Deivid

Ya he encontrado la manera de hacerlo. Abrir un archivo pdf o doc y por otro lado abrir otra aplicacion.
Como bien dije, estas aplicaciones y documentos los abro desde una hoja que se llama Menu principal. Compuesta por varios botones, y no CmdButtons como os dije, cada uno hace una cosa...
Boton 1:
Sub abre_VB6()
'
' Un documento de word
    ActiveWorkbook.FollowHyperlink Address:="D:\EXCEL\TEORIA\GuiaVB_6.doc", _
        NewWindow:=True

End Sub

Boton 2:
Sub abre_TVAnts()
'
'Abre la aplicacion TVAnts
Dim Apertura
    On Error GoTo Abre
    AppActivate "TVAnts"
    Exit Sub
    End
Abre:
     Apertura = Shell("C:\Archivos de Programa\TVAnts\TVAnts.exe", 1)
End Sub

Pero ahora se me plantea la duda de como cerrar la aplicacion TVAnts o si tengo mas de una aplicacion, una vez cierro el Menu Principal.xls


----------

